
Show HN: An HTML abstraction centered on simplicity - __anonymous__
https://github.com/ntrupin/linescript
======
marapuru
It's a nice concept. But I don't see the necessity of this over writing and
understanding HTML.

\- What complexity are you actually making easier? I still need to know all
the properties in order to set them to the right value.

\- Why is this easy for beginners? You don't learn the basics of HTML (or XML,
for that matter). All you learn is an abstraction of HTML.

\- How is this improving readability? Nesting is still tab or space based. And
syntax highlighting in almost all editors automatically focuses on the right
parts.

------
perilunar
Looks a lot like Jade [[http://jade-lang.com](http://jade-lang.com)] - why not
just use that?

------
PinkMilkshake
Is there a consistent pattern to it? I'm having trouble working out how you
derive LineScript from HTML.

    
    
      <meta charset="utf-8" />
    

becomes

    
    
      charset -> utf-8
    

but

    
    
      <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1" />
    

becomes

    
    
      meta -> viewport -> width=device-width, initial-scale=1
    

Why does the first one start with the key of the attribute, but the second
starts with the element then the value of the attribute?

~~~
helb
Looks like _charset_ is some kind of a shortcut for _meta charset_ :
[https://github.com/ntrupin/linescript/blob/bc625c92ff5cccf3b...](https://github.com/ntrupin/linescript/blob/bc625c92ff5cccf3bbf0981ac61df35fc6892209/src/compiler.js#L88-L100)

